# The Worlds Done Gone Crazy #202



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Better late than never huh? Gimme a break I been busy!

Teachers unions say they have the cure for the Covid...defund the police. Absurdity you say? Listen and find out why. And if that isn't enough we have a bunch of other crazy stuff. This country has certainly entered Bizarro world.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-08-04T22_13_07-07_00


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yay! Another podcast!! Keep it going boys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Y’all need to give a Hell Yeah to Sas because he is the reason for the show. 
I show up and yap. He is the one who does the work to put it together. He makes the show.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NKAWTG said:


>


And, we are quiet. Of because we are weak. Because we will rise when it gets a more than clear that we are right. We excel when we don't have the upper hand. That is when we paint ourselves blue and throw caution to the wind and strike fear


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hell Yeah @Sasquatch


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Why don't we de-fund the teachers and their union? Most are part of the problem anyways.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Here locally, the teachers made a big effort a few years back and now teachers and their immediate family members are the majority on the school board. So trying to rein in the teachers is a non-starter. Charter schools and having government subsidies follow the student is the answer.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Here locally, the teachers made a big effort a few years back and now teachers and their immediate family members are the majority on the school board. So trying to rein in the teachers is a non-starter. Charter schools and having government subsidies follow the student is the answer.


Seems like a huge conflict of interest.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

And I am listening!
Your tracking sucks. 
(Or my VPN works).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

